# Dealing with seminar/small classes



## bebop (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I'm on my 5th year of college and on my last quarter, my major requires that I take these small 10-15 man seminar classes before being allowed to graduate, I tried to take one last quarter and failed miserably I could never speak up in class and just ended up skipping the class and failing it. 

School starts up again next monday and I've enrolled in another one, this is pretty much my last chance and I'm just wondering if anyone else had to deal with these classes and how they managed to survive them. 


thanks for your time.


----------



## NWZ (Dec 21, 2011)

I took two seminar classes my last quarter in college. The only thing I can recommend is to make sure you have a good grasp on the material being covered, so hopefully you will have more confidence if you are compelled to speak. I didn't do great in either class and I spoke the least of anyone in class, but I survived them by working harder to learn the material.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Change your view of it. If you look at a seminar as something you need to "survive" of course you'll feel anxiety; any reasonable person would. Look at it as an opportunity to develop your public speaking skills.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

If you could talk to individual students who are in the class a little before or after the class starts, maybe you'd feel a little more comfortable speaking in class?


----------



## jay l (Jan 16, 2012)

Is it really necessary to speak up? 
In small classes, I usually never raise my hand. 
There are always others like me too.


----------

